# Clearing the Smoke: The Science of Cannabis



## Pew (Mar 29, 2011)

Came across this recent PBS documentary, and thought others here would also benefit from & enjoy... 

"PBS's new documentary, Clearing the Smoke, reveals how cannabis acts on the brain and in the body to treat nausea, pain, epilepsy and potentially even cancer. Extensive interviews with patients, doctors, researchers and skeptics detail the promises and the limitations of medicinal cannabis."

Duration: (56:50)
Premiere Date: 02/28/2011

http://watch.montanapbs.org/video/1825223761


----------

